# 2 Tone 9MM Range Report and a few Q's



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Just got back from my second trip to the range with my new SIG. 

The gun fires like a champ, i really really enjoy it. The feel of the gun is amazing when firing, I shot a .40 glock, H&K, and the SIG before purchasing. 

I took my Dad with me, he has a Glock .40 and he really enjoyed my gun. He's been shooting guns for a while so of course he outshot me. I haven't had many experiences shooting but i'm getting better with my aim. 

We ended up going through 150 rounds without any problems. My first trip I went through about 125 rounds and had a 2-3 FTF but as i said not a single problem this time. I got into the practice of slapping the back of the mags after I load them (did that everytime this 2nd trip) to properly set them in the mag. When i was getting the FTF's the first time I'm pretty sure I didn't slap the mag, I also could have been over lubed or limp wristing.

One thing I noticed after both range trips is when i take the gun apart is that the slide is FILTHY. I'm shooting Winchester WB and it feeds nice, but I'm wondering if its just naturally dirty ammo cause when I take out the barrel and spring the slide is pretty black. Then again it could be exagerated because of the silver color of the slide. Anybody have any experience with this? I'm pretty anal so I've cleaned the gun both times after the range trips, ha. How often should i be cleaning and lubing? Anyone else have range ammo they prefer over WWB?

P.S. I have some Remington Golden Saber .147 for HD.
Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guns get dirty when they're shot. It's a fact of life.
If you've shot it, you oughtta clean it. They work better when they're clean.

Shiny guns may tend to look dirtier than dull, blue ones. If that impels you to clean the gun, that's a good thing.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Good hearing about your new family member! 
Take time and practice a lot. 
As noted above, shiny guns do show the carbon faster..... Fact of life. 
But it's nice that SIG's are easy to take down and clean. 

Lateck,


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I have always heard that Sigs like wet as far as lube. I always try to keep mine a little wet when going to the range and I give them a little shot of light oil every now and again while just keeping them on the ready at home. I have two sigs a P229R and a P6. By the way what kind is yours?


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

It is difficult to over lube a Sig. Due to most models having an alloy frame, the frame rails should never be dry. I recommend a good grease such as Shooter's Choice Red Grease or Slide Glide. The steel slide will wear through the anodizing if not properly lubed. My rule of thumb is wet and greasy for range. Light coating of oil is fine for carry, but I have used a thin coat of slide glide for years on my carry Sig's. Never had a problem.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

SigP229R said:


> I have always heard that Sigs like wet as far as lube. I always try to keep mine a little wet when going to the range and I give them a little shot of light oil every now and again while just keeping them on the ready at home. I have two sigs a P229R and a P6. By the way what kind is yours?


2 Tone 9mm P229R i believe.. Wanted the .40 but hasn't been drop tested in CA, thus; not available. I really enjoy it though. If fact, i plan on going to the range after work today. The ammo price is very inexpensvie at Wal Mart for range rounds. Remington Golden Sabers for HD. Dad has a glock .40 i'm gonna try out today. Feels like a paper weight compared to my SIG. However, when i tested one prior to my purchase i felt the vibration was much stronger that the sig, could have had a weak grip. We'll see today.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

lubricate the rails with a good gun grease and wipe off excess after working the slide a few times....there is a good video on the Sig factory website on cleaning and lubrication....


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

BVSig229 said:


> 2 Tone 9mm P229R i believe.. Wanted the .40 but hasn't been drop tested in CA, thus; not available. I really enjoy it though. If fact, i plan on going to the range after work today. The ammo price is very inexpensvie at Wal Mart for range rounds. Remington Golden Sabers for HD. Dad has a glock .40 i'm gonna try out today. Feels like a paper weight compared to my SIG. However, when i tested one prior to my purchase i felt the vibration was much stronger that the sig, could have had a weak grip. We'll see today.


 sir i believe you are belaboring a mis-apprehension several p229 in .40 are legal in cal. check the thread in the sig section "are .40 cal legal in ca." thread capt. spaulding supplied the DOJ list . very swiftly i might add.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

danite said:


> sir i believe you are belaboring a mis-apprehension several p229 in .40 are legal in cal. check the thread in the sig section "are .40 cal legal in ca." thread capt. spaulding supplied the DOJ list . very swiftly i might add.


I just saw that list! I'm for sure i checked when i was geting ready to purchase that the .40 in Two Tone wasn't available. In fact, dealers couldn't find it, a handful of them actually. Must have just put it on the list. I purchased end of April...bummer. Oh well i love my 9mm.


----------

